# Show me your.............



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 9, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Please show me your Classic and Foundation Shetlands. Thanks.[/SIZE]


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2006)

Here are two pictures. The first is Country Star Rosie Flores, a Classic mare. She's more foundation type, but doesn't have the seal.






The second picture is Heaven's Gate Holy Smoke, a Foundation Classic colt. I don't own him (own his half sister) but I do show him for his owners. While he has a foundation seal, he's definately more classic in type.





Hope these pics show up.



:


----------



## Lewella (Jan 9, 2006)

Check out my website - I have mostly Foundation with a few Classics thrown in.



: http://www.platteridgefarm.com


----------



## squeaky (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi,

Well, We are just getting into the shetlands. Currently, my friend, Angela Tillman, has three registered shetlands(she does have some minis that go back to shetland ponies on the papers), and I have one shetland pony. Here are the photos:

Martin's Mardi Gra's Raider - 36" Stallion






Northwinds Peaches and Cream - 37" Mare






ER Flights of Whimsey - 35" Mare






Sundance LB Adore Me Dorna - 41" Mare






And then my new little girl:

K's Just to Fancy - 33" mare






Carin - I love your mare, Country Stars Rosie Flores! She is gorgous.

Amanda


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 9, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Here are mine... MiniV Dorados Uno.... on lease from Linda Hume






36.5" ASPC AMHR stallion[/SIZE]

Michigans Sweet Tart under 33" 3 year old ASPC AMHR stallion.






Hopwoods Baroness Castalia, now 3 year old ASPC amhr pending mare






Michigans TV Image... ASPC AMHR HOF mare






Michigans Shrley T ASPC anticipating amhr reg






These are my 5.

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Jan 9, 2006)

Both of these are foundation shetlands but also amhr or will be as in stars case





Ten Ls Tigers Back in Black (terrible pic ugh)






My HP filly Star


----------



## Getitia (Jan 9, 2006)

We love Classics - I think they are "more" addictive than Miniatures. :aktion033: :aktion033:

This is Buckeye WCF Classical Lilly






and Buckeye WCF Paposos Mirrow Image - aspc/amhr/foundation and is on track to stay AMHA size






and King Lee one of our herd sires - he is aspc/amhr/foundation/PtHA






We have about 30 more shetlands posted on our web site..........and Elly the filly in our Avatar is also aspc/amhr


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful horses. Getitia you have some beautiful horses one day I will visit your farm but might have to mortgage ours after the visit.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jan 9, 2006)

Here are my two foundation ponies, Sassy & Dizzy. I'm hoping that Dizzy stays small enough to hardship.











Good grief, I've got one teeny tiny and one giant. Photobucket and I don't seem to mesh well.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2006)

Getitia,

I have a neice to your King Lee, sired by his full brother, Graham's Chief Lobo. These two boys put out beautiful babies!


----------



## Karen S (Jan 9, 2006)

Good Evening,

We raise both Foundation & Classics. Our website has recently been updated. Go take a look.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 9, 2006)

*Lewella, you already know what we think of your horses, and Getitia. The rest are also great. We have a few on our site also that we own.*

www.filipowiczfarm.homestead.com/


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 9, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]SMHC's Excelscior's Stylish Mover - classic bay pinto stallion[/SIZE]

He is going to be shown for the first time in 2006 by Dreamweaver Farm and going to Congress for the first time :bgrin











[SIZE=12pt]Still don't have any pics of Eddie, he is defintelly going thru his yearling ugglies right now lol.[/SIZE]


----------



## JennyB (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh what wonderful ponies you all have posted :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

They are all just BEAUTIFUL!

I have a classic-foundation stallion, but he is camera shy :new_shocked: or I don't take good pictures :new_shocked: , but he is a nice boy. If I ever get any good to show here I will post em :aktion033:

My best,

Jenny

:saludando:


----------



## Lewella (Jan 9, 2006)

:aktion033: Beautiful ponies everyone! :aktion033:


----------



## Belinda (Jan 10, 2006)

:aktion033: Good Post as I just Love the Classic's and all the shetlands.



:

This is the 2005 Congress National Grand Champion Foundation Stallion " Bar G's Rock E Hershey Bar"






The Next one is " Wall Street Rock E Rocks Them" the 2005 Congress National Grand Champion Under Mare owned by Larry & Debbie Laramore






And then we have B & L's Rock E Bright Day , 2005 Congress National Grand Champion Open Pleasure Driving..


----------



## CLC Stables (Jan 10, 2006)

I want to add my newest addition....................the 2002 National Congress Grand Champion Classic Under Stallion

Reflected Image FMF


----------



## Karen S (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats Rob on your new purchase! I know Melinda is a little heartbroken for having to let all of her horses go due to her health. I own Relected Image's dam, Michigan's Rock ET. She has given us some outstanding babies and she herself has gone on to earn her Superior Dam Hall of Fame. I saw Relected Image when he won Congress as a yearling he just gave me goosebumps. Now you have a direct son of Spit-N-Image. Not too many of those left out there. My stallion, Pan's Silver Image is a Grandson of Spit-N-Image. Go take a look at my updated website and you will be able to see all of his half siblings.

Again Congrats and I know you will enjoy him.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 10, 2006)

Belinda said:


> :aktion033: Good Post as I just Love the Classic's and all the shetlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Belinda I love the Rock "E" horses! I saw your pix in the journal, and I love love love Bright Day!! He is SOOO gorgeous


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 13, 2006)

We have 9 Classic Shetlands - most have foundation seal and about 1/2 are also registered with AMHR.

Here is my favorite .. Buckeye WCF Classical Magic(full brother to the filly in Getitia's avatar)


----------



## ahorsetrainergal (Dec 4, 2006)

Quite a surprise.. Looking for info on a mre we have.. and found pics of her.. Angie was nice enough to give us Sundance LB Adore me Dorna.. we hope she is in foal to CAF Mercury Blues.. Will be

nice moving foal if so.. And our first foundation/foundation cross.. more pics and pedigree are on our website.

Shyrle

Candy Apple Farm


----------

